# Detailing News- Zymol Chuck Bennett



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

We would like to wish a Warm Welcome to the CEO of Zymol

Chuck Bennett founder and Owner of Zymol

Chuck has decided to come on board to answer questions directly about Zymol and give us an insight about the company.

www.zymol.com

:thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Welcome to DW Chuck and it should be good for all the members to hear what goes into starting and running a company like Zymol :thumb:


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

:wave:Hello and welcome to Detailing World Chuck.SJ.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Welcome abord Mr.Bennett.


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

Ayup Chuck


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2017)

Thank you Muzzer ...now I need to break out a pot of coffee and learn how to function on the forum ;-)


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2017)

Hello Bailey and thank you for the cheer!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2017)

StoneJedi remember sometimes it's not the car that you need...it's the car that needs you!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2017)

Ronwash thank you for the welcome


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Chuck :wave:


----------



## Asim (Mar 25, 2017)

Welcome to DW Chuck :wave:

Look forward to hearing from you :thumb:


----------



## tricky tree (Apr 15, 2013)

Welcome to DW Chuck,

Lots of Zymol fans here (me included)
Look forward to the updates


----------



## Altos (Apr 9, 2016)

Welcome! I'm a proud user of Zymöl products and absolutely hooked on the waxes.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Any cheeky offers on destiny, I love that stuff but only got a small sample pot.


----------



## mrbig1 (Sep 28, 2016)

Thank you for the DW exclusive massive discount deal on the sample pot kit!
Definitely getting myself luxury Zymol waxed I've always wanted to get.


----------

